# Tablets and Photo editing



## jlykins (Mar 20, 2008)

So who here uses a tablet for photo editing? I just bought the Wacom Bamboo today. It's a little aquward at first, but I am getting used to it. Who else uses them, and what brand do you guys prefer?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 20, 2008)

I started using one last summer.  It does take a while to get used to...but the pressure sensitivity is fantastic.

I've always heard that Wacom was the way to go, so when I saw one on sale, I grabbed it.  It's the smallest one, but it's OK.  I'd really like to have a bigger one though.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 20, 2008)

Ive never used one of these but i do most of my editing on a tablet computor. Now i cant even imagine useing a mouse for things like selecting areas, or with other things like selective coloring.


----------



## jlykins (Mar 20, 2008)

I grabbed this one on sale from Circuit City for 59.99. I figured that for the price I would try one out. I have read in Shutterbug and Popular Photography that tablets are the only way to go if you're doing digital editing. I guess we'll see.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 20, 2008)

I have the Wacom Intuit 9x12.  I couldn't work without it.  Love it.


----------



## jstuedle (Mar 20, 2008)

I use a Wacom 9X12 on my dual monitor desktop and a 6X8 on our laptops. Both are older Intuos models (model I if you will) and I too can't work without them. I started using them several years ago and they are a tool that when you get used to them, they are indispensable.


----------



## bhop (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been using Wacoms since the early 90's... back then, they took up a lot of desk space.. hah.. a computer without one feels incomplete to me.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 20, 2008)

I am Using the Wacom Intuit 3 - 6X8, My Desk will not allow for more room than that, but I could not live without mine.


----------



## Helen B (Mar 20, 2008)

I started using a tablet back in the early eighties - a big old Tektronix, very convenient. I've come down in size a little, and now I use a Cintiq 12WX. It's quite useful with Photoshop.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Bthornton (Mar 21, 2008)

I use a wacom intuit 3 and love it.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 22, 2008)

Wacoms all around... 6x11 for my main computer (2 monitors), 6x8 for my laptop. They have not only made editing easier but they have eliminated most of the soreness in my right wrist. I can't do without them anymore.


----------



## DigiJay (Mar 22, 2008)

Are the Graphire and Bamboo tablets any good?


----------



## jlykins (Mar 22, 2008)

DigiJay said:


> Are the Graphire and Bamboo tablets any good?


I just bought a Bamboo, and I like it so far. I'm not a pro by far, and I also don't have any experience with any other tablets but it's pretty nice and easy to use so far.


----------

